# restarted smoking! Need advice.



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

I quit smoking when i started my bodybuilder days 2 year ago, and now i have restarted smoking and i really enjoy it, only 2 cigs a day, my question is as long as i keep eating as much as before will my smoking hinder my gains?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yep, smoking down plays appetite, suppresses it ive always found i wouldve always wanted a ciggarrete or 2 in my ten min break then a protien shake and a small meal, if it was you quite while you still can, i dont ever plan on starting again


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well as far as I know smoking stops oxygen going to muscles,therefore I'm guessing would delay or hinder the growth of them.

However wait for a smoker to answer that question with more detail.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I may not hinder your gains but I will hinder your life. I have been off them 6 years and I would rather put them out in my eyes than start smoking again


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

I know what your, or you were going thru....lol Ive quit for about 7/8 weeks so far, and thinking about having a couple haha....Not sure it will affect your gains. It might affect your stamina/ cardio etc.. but that would be it. If it was to cut short your workout time then yeah it could affect your gains then....What made you start again ?!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Why would you start again after 2 years? It stinks, takes your hard earned cash, is unhealthy in every way.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

This thread has made me want to quit really badly. I'm going to quit.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

disgusting habbit lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

is it worth it smoking 2 a day? why dont you do it properly and go for 40????


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Buy an E-lite ciggarette

22quid from morisons you get the battery which lasts forever - recharable - plug it into usb on PC

and 2 filters.. each filter contains 40fags

when you buy those filters you get 2 (so 80fags) for 6quid

its only nictone and only byproduct is no harmful water vapour...and you can smoke them anywhere, no smell no fuss and its just like a real one!

almost all my friends smoke (odd) and 5 of them have bought an E-lite and NONE have had a normal one since...

http://www.e-lites.co.uk/


----------



## paulshane (May 31, 2012)

ffs, restop again then, [email protected] stinking things.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dirty stinking smokers .

I really dislike the smell of people that smoke I also hate the fact most dirty smokers throw their tab ends on the floor instead of in bins .

A packet of **** should be 20 quid and of you get caught throwing a butt on the floor it should be a 100+ quid fine .


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Slippery slope this case.

Before you know it you'll be gagging for one and chaining them in no time!!

Pack it in now mate


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Quitting smoking was the best thing I ever did


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

synthasize said:


> This thread has made me want to quit really badly. I'm going to quit.


best decision ive ever made..twice lol but the best way to do it, is just to fcukin do it, thats what i did, been clear for a while now and the thought of a ciggarette never even pops into my head, its brilliant,although the tren is making up for fcuked cardio


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Just quit again, its pure filth, ive been stopped around the same time, had a couple of blips the last few months after to much to drink and regretted it, quit now before ya back to smoking a pack a day or whatever


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I gave up smoking last year, best thing I ever did, but I've smoked a few times since and it is nice, only when drunk though, in fact I bought a pack of 20 inside club 34 in Copenhagen on Friday night, smoked 2 and binned them.........had a fvcking good night as well,  !!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You have to have the right mindset to quit, you have to want to quit. You have to accept that you are inhaling the fumes of dead leaves. Poisonous chemicals and an incredibly addictive chemical that makes you want to inhale dead leaves all throughout the day

You also pay £7 a day(at least I was) and a good hour of your time inhaling the fumes, they stink like sh*t, make your teeth turn yellow and kill you slowly

The only benefit of smoking is the social aspect, like 'going out for a cig' in a nightclub etc.. and you can do this anyway, just without smoking.. The bit of you that says "I enjoy smoking!" is the bit of you that is addicted, your logical side would say "I hate inhaling dead leaves/coughing all the time/stinking of ****/having yellow teeth/being skint/going outside in the rain all the time/dying of heart disease" if it could, but once you are addicted it can't 

And it's easy to quit. People fail because they have 'just the one'.. If you can accept that you will NEVER have another drag of a cigarette ever again then you can quit, that one drag wakes your addiction back up and boom you'll end up smoking again idgaf what you say

I quit, 6 months later the craving had calmed down and the dreams of smoking were getting less and less frequent, then I tried one of those electric cigs, two drags and boom I felt like a smoker again, I had to pretty much quit all over again


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> You have to have the right mindset to quit, you have to want to quit. You have to accept that you are inhaling the fumes of dead leaves. Poisonous chemicals and an incredibly addictive chemical that makes you want to inhale dead leaves all throughout the day
> 
> You also pay £7 a day(at least I was) and a good hour of your time inhaling the fumes, they stink like sh*t, make your teeth turn yellow and kill you slowly
> 
> ...


good post mate, repped


----------



## wragster (Mar 11, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Buy an E-lite ciggarette
> 
> 22quid from morisons you get the battery which lasts forever - recharable - plug it into usb on PC
> 
> ...


i agree i bought 1 3 weeks ago and not touched **** since but it still took 20 weeks on champix too but feel awesome for it and its helped me get back into shape for my next fight , you will regret them 2


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i have had a few packs since I gave up six months ago, thrown half of them away too. It does not fit my lifestyle any more and never starting again.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

quit


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> Dirty stinking smokers .
> 
> I really dislike the smell of people that smoke I also hate the fact most dirty smokers throw their tab ends on the floor instead of in bins .
> 
> A packet of **** should be 20 quid and of you get caught throwing a butt on the floor it should be a 100+ quid fine .


I am, I dont, I got one but it's £350 for dropping a *** end!

Needles to say I'm not paying that though.

Thinking of giving this quitoctober thing a go, ive plateaued some what now after adding 5 stone the extra I'd get from quitting should be enough to motivate me but just can't seem to find the will power. Which considering the other things in my life I've given up smoking should be a peice of the preverbal!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> I am, I dont, I got one but it's £350 for dropping a *** end!
> 
> Needles to say I'm not paying that though.
> 
> Thinking of giving this quitoctober thing a go, ive plateaued some what now after adding 5 stone the extra I'd get from quitting should be enough to motivate me but just can't seem to find the will power. Which considering the other things in my life I've given up smoking should be a peice of the preverbal!


I used the chewing gum stuff but then got addicted to wrigleys lol


----------



## paulshane (May 31, 2012)

Haven't you [email protected] stopped yet!!!!! FFS!!!!!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

psc said:


> I quit smoking when i started my bodybuilder days 2 year ago, and now i have restarted smoking and i really enjoy it, only 2 cigs a day, my question is as long as i keep eating as much as before will my smoking hinder my gains?


2 a day?? Go hard or go home!!!!!!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

you call yourself a bodybuilder but you cant be a bodybuilder if youve started smoking and want to incorporate it into your routine lmao. this is the daftest **** ive ever heard. thats like saying you want to compete but am I able to get ****ed every night


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I really don't know how anyone can smoke daily; i couldn't do it to myself.

I do smoke when im sh1t faced. But thats like every once in a while.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

it's a honking habit... absolutely minging..... just go cold turkey!

love it at shows when you see the big lads outside puffing away, just makes me chuckle for some reason

an old gym in pompy i forget the name, the mega-old owner used to smoke those really high tar cigarettes at the front desk and stink out the whole gym


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't smoke and have never smoked, but having read a poster in a visitors room of a hospice while waiting for my mum to have her dressings changed it made me realise how ironic her words of 'if I ever get a cough I'll give up smoking' were.. she fought breast cancer, thyroid cancer and was losing her battle to bowel cancer. All of them and a whole heap more were listed on a poster about diseases caused by smoking... I've never forgotten ticking off those and the asthma she had suffered from for 10 years.. but no.. she didn't have a cough.

so.. if you need reasons to quit, get on google and look at smoking related diseases.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Quitting smoking was the best thing I ever did


This.

I smoked from an early age up until 4 years ago, and it's by far the best thing i've done. I don't drink either. No more hangovers.


----------

